# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  جميع الاطفال مدعوون لمهرجان نادي الاصدقاء

## الوردة الشيعية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الوردة الشيعية

*سيكون بتاريخ 5/9/1431هــ*
*الساعه 10 مساء من يوم الاثنين*

----------

